# The Audi's First Wash of the Year



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

First Wash of the Year

So with all the snow, rain, salt and grime doing its best to batter the car I thought was time to give the Audi a good wash. The car was clean with the products below. Car was sprayed with Pre Cleanse left for 10minutes power washed off then a hit of Cotton Candy and left to sit 10minutes. Dried the car off with nice big microfiber clothes. Then the wheels were hit with Wheel Cleanse agitated with a small brush and then power washed.

Orchard Auto Care Citrus Pre Cleanse
Orchard Auto Care Cotton Candy
Orchard Auto Care Wheel Cleanse

A few pictures of the car before I started.









































































Car then given a spray down with Pre Cleanse from Orchard Auto Care. Then left to dwell for 10 minutes.

























Then power washed off the Pre Cleanse and all it lifted.
































Really impressed with how the Pre Cleanse worked on the wheels.

















Then given a nice coat of Orchard Auto Care Cotton Candy and left to dwell for 10 minutes, then power washed,

























































Quick blast over with Orchard Auto Care Wheel Cleanse, my back was killing me so couldn't spend the time on these that they needed. Then a quick dry down with a nice fluffy microfiber.

















































































Very happy with the finished look, would love to have spent a bit more time adding a little protection to the car. Maybe next Saturday, loved doing this. It is like therapy to me.


----------



## aarondenney (May 3, 2011)

beautiful car in a cracking colour. Well done


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

***** n span !

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking very nice indeed :thumb:

Could I ask you about your wheels? What size are they and without trying to be rude are they genuine BBS rims or replicas? I've been looking at some replicas but was just wondering on quality.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

aarondenney said:


> beautiful car in a cracking colour. Well done


Yeah thats what attracted to me buy the car.
Thanks


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Demetri said:


> ***** n span !
> 
> Nice work :thumb:


Cheers thanks very much.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

id_doug said:


> Looking very nice indeed :thumb:
> 
> Could I ask you about your wheels? What size are they and without trying to be rude are they genuine BBS rims or replicas? I've been looking at some replicas but was just wondering on quality.


If there no problem at all. These are 19" BBS Audi original wheels, ordered as an optional upgrade when the car was new. Big heavy rim but I think they really suit the car, and not as common as the normal RS6 rims every body used to put on them.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice :thumb:


Brian


----------



## RandomAccess (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice Car, unusual to only have the mud flaps on the front though?


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Bkjames said:


> Very nice :thumb:
> 
> Brian


Thanks mate.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

RandomAccess said:


> Nice Car, unusual to only have the mud flaps on the front though?


Yes I agree, I only have the car about 10 months, and every time I clean I say to my self I should really get some rear mud flaps.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

tonyy said:


> Great job:thumb:


A bit of hard work, but worth it. Now its raining like mad out side so getting it to stay like that will be a challenge.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Great work my man a fantastic looking car.


----------



## toastyhamster (Jun 29, 2012)

I've got the same rims but I have to say a) they're a pig to clean and b) the lacquer is already struggling (2010 A4). Tempted to have them refurbed this year and put in to satin black (phantom black car). I would love to swap wheels with somebody with the grey 5 spokes!


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Soul Hudson said:


> Great work my man a fantastic looking car.


Thanks man great looking car for being 6 years old !!!


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

toastyhamster said:


> I've got the same rims but I have to say a) they're a pig to clean and b) the lacquer is already struggling (2010 A4). Tempted to have them refurbed this year and put in to satin black (phantom black car). I would love to swap wheels with somebody with the grey 5 spokes!


Yes they are a big beast to clean. I am planning on taking them off the car next week and maybe giving them a lot more attention, including a lot of protection. Would love to see you A4 with these 19" beasts, any pic's? Lacquer on mine is great only a couple of little chips and skuffs. Are your the orginal Audi BBS ones or replicas?


----------



## toastyhamster (Jun 29, 2012)

This was last year after a detail, bit dirtier now. They're the original BBS ones, I got the car secondhand and the previous owner spent a small fortune on extras, I would have preferred the simpler style but only seen them on grey cars not phantom black.
Too late for protection on mine, my only decision now is what colour to have them done. Surprisingly the fact they're BBS style doesn't seem to affect the refurb cost much.

Issues with the image, so here's the link:

__
https://flic.kr/p/5901514068


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

toastyhamster said:


> This was last year after a detail, bit dirtier now. They're the original BBS ones, I got the car secondhand and the previous owner spent a small fortune on extras, I would have preferred the simpler style but only seen them on grey cars not phantom black.
> Too late for protection on mine, my only decision now is what colour to have them done. Surprisingly the fact they're BBS style doesn't seem to affect the refurb cost much.
> 
> Issues with the image, so here's the link:
> ...


Look lovely with the black. They really suit the car in that colour. Lovely looking car too. My brother had a 2009 A4 Grey S Line Excutive and I really like it, he just changed this year to an A5 4 door S Line


----------



## JakeVW (Oct 31, 2012)

Great car, came out lovely afterwards.

Reading through I'm not sure if I missed it, but apart from the wheels am I right in thinking you didn't even touch the car to get it that clean? 

Just pre-wash, snow foam, then dried off? 

Like I say correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## toastyhamster (Jun 29, 2012)

No plans to change this, bought it 18 months ago with 7k on the clock and it's only got 22k on now, long termer this one, particularly with two young kids the space and carrying ability is welcome! Plus it's the 3.0 so goes like stink - intermittently has a DTUK box fitted as well, will be permanent when I sort the insurance.
Am tempted to put the wheel centres into satin black but I'll probably take the cowards way out and opt for the silver again.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

JakeVW said:


> Great car, came out lovely afterwards.
> 
> Reading through I'm not sure if I missed it, but apart from the wheels am I right in thinking you didn't even touch the car to get it that clean?
> 
> ...


Hey sorry i really should have made that a bit clearer, I did touch the car but not the wheels. I didnt touch it until after I power washed the snow foam off, I went over it with a Meguires wash hit. Then dried it off.
Thanks


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

toastyhamster said:


> No plans to change this, bought it 18 months ago with 7k on the clock and it's only got 22k on now, long termer this one, particularly with two young kids the space and carrying ability is welcome! Plus it's the 3.0 so goes like stink - intermittently has a DTUK box fitted as well, will be permanent when I sort the insurance.
> Am tempted to put the wheel centres into satin black but I'll probably take the cowards way out and opt for the silver again.


Very good, personally I think the silver looks nice, I would be worried you would have too much black.


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks great and loving the colour 

You just need to change the wiper motor and perhaps the taillights to the LED version :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice Audi estate!! :argie:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Has your wiper motor blown ?


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great mate


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

L.J. said:


> Looks great and loving the colour
> 
> You just need to change the wiper motor and perhaps the taillights to the LED version :thumb:


Yes nice spot, just this week, it makes a noise on startup but wont move. So will try and get it looked at. I hadnt thought of the LED taillights but will have a look.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

MatrixGuy said:


> Very nice Audi estate!! :argie:


Thanks very much.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Nally said:


> Has your wiper motor blown ?


Yes nice spot, just this week, it makes a noise on startup but wont move. So will try and get it looked at.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

jamesgti said:


> Looks great mate


Thanks mate, very happy with the way it cleaned up.


----------



## toastyhamster (Jun 29, 2012)

Closer examination shows we have quite different wheels. Your centres come very close to the lip of the rim and it all seems coloured silver? Mine has more of a step on the rim itself and the rim is polished and lacquered with the centre in silver. I wonder if mine have been blinged at some point.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

MurphysLaw said:


> Yes nice spot, just this week, it makes a noise on startup but wont move. So will try and get it looked at.


Fellow audi owner see it before


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

did one of these today at work in white...very nice :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice work mate:thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

beauty, love avant audis. shame about those awful budget tyres though!


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

toastyhamster said:


> Closer examination shows we have quite different wheels. Your centres come very close to the lip of the rim and it all seems coloured silver? Mine has more of a step on the rim itself and the rim is polished and lacquered with the centre in silver. I wonder if mine have been blinged at some point.


Yes it does look a little different, mine are a lot older than your so they could have changed a little in that time. Mine are 2007 wheels. Assuming your will be 2010.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

jayz_son said:


> beauty, love avant audis. shame about those awful budget tyres though!


Thanks, sorry about the tyres, but needing legal tyres in the month of Jan does not always allow a large budget for high end tyres. Only had them on the car for about 4 weeks, but so far they have dealt really well with the Snow & Rain we have had lately. Much better than the previous Falken which were on it. I really wanted Pilot Sport 2's but couldn't afford the jump in price. You can have what you cant afford, simple!


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

steve1975 said:


> did one of these today at work in white...very nice :thumb:


Lovely, love the white, any pictures?


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

MurphysLaw said:


> Thanks, sorry about the tyres, but needing legal tyres in the month of Jan does not always allow a large budget for high end tyres. Only had them on the car for about 4 weeks, but so far they have dealt really well with the Snow & Rain we have had lately. Much better than the previous Falken which were on it. I really wanted Pilot Sport 2's but couldn't afford the jump in price. You can have what you cant afford, simple!


i know what you mean, needed 2 new tyres the weekend myself, £400 for conti sports! murder when trying to pay a holiday off too! ive always found the falkens good, not great on wear but good on grip (fk452)


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround. car looks great!!


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Ojai said:


> Fantastic turnaround. car looks great!!


Thanks mate


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks amazing!


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Mr A4 said:


> Looks amazing!


Thanks very much, it was a bit of an effort given the state it was in but turned out well.


----------



## bbdp (Mar 21, 2012)

Well done! Looks like a different car!


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

bbdp said:


> Well done! Looks like a different car!


Certainly a different colour !!!


----------

